# International 584 fuel filters...



## SwampYankee (Dec 18, 2010)

Fall filter change is on us here in New England. I've always used the Napa 3472 filters, but this year decided to try the Purolator Plus f69152 filters. Better than half the price and the many sided end on them that makes it easier to get them off or tighten. Just no room there. Have any of you used them? I put about 50 hours on the machine a year plowing the driveway and pulling wood in but still change the filters yearly..... Appreciate your input.

SwampYankee
:usa:


----------

